# A way to save money on curtains



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Check out this : http://tinyurl.com/bxzfs3g


----------



## TXbobbie (Jan 17, 2013)

they are beautiful. Our West Texas need for liners would spoil the effect.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

TXbobbie said:


> they are beautiful. Our West Texas need for liners would spoil the effect.


If you put a Batiste liner of color, it might look nice.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

These are very pretty curtains.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Lovely curtains. I really like them. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

not for us..........we must have level 4 blackout linings because of our terrible sunshine.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Arlie said:


> Lovely curtains. I really like them. Great job! :thumbup:


I did not make them, I found them on a survival post suggesting ways to save money.

Love your Valentine greeting! Thank you.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cakes said:


> not for us..........we must have level 4 blackout linings because of our terrible sunshine.


Wish I had blackout linings on my bedroom windows! I'm used to light shining through but would really like a very dark room in which to sleep.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

These were the subject on another KP thread:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-135560-1.html


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > not for us..........we must have level 4 blackout linings because of our terrible sunshine.
> ...


I bought the fabric and made them.


----------



## TXbobbie (Jan 17, 2013)

No we need more shade. I love your heart with cats on it. How many do you have. We are cat lovers. We have 2 house cats, 3 full time outsiders and 2 come and goers.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

TXbobbie said:


> No we need more shade. I love your heart with cats on it. How many do you have. We are cat lovers. We have 2 house cats, 3 full time outsiders and 2 come and goers.


2 indoor only.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cakes said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


What kind of fabric did you use?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > SwampCatNana said:
> ...


I dont know thename of it...cotton with a special backing........sold at all fabric shops as sun proof lining.It comes in a few "strengths."


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cakes said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > cakes said:
> ...


I think I know what you mean. It is a heavy fabric. Coated with plastic on one side?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty work!


----------



## TXbobbie (Jan 17, 2013)

it looks like your cat is on the refrig. That is one place ours haven't been-----or that I know of.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > SwampCatNana said:
> ...


I have no idea if it is plastic but it works perfectly.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not sure that buying the yarn to knit them would save money but they are lovely.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love these. I don't understand why you would want to keep the beautiful sunshine outside... unless it is for your bedroom and it was time to sleep... in that case... isn't it dark anyways? Are you saying that you use heavily lined curtains in EVERY room of your house? Don't you spend more money to turn lights on... sorry... I'm all confused. MY bedroom is on the second floor and I only have sheer curtains on those windows.

I haven't ever owned a pair of lined curtains. The only person I ever knew that HAD them was my Grandmother a long, long time ago. I don't think I have ever even seen them in the store.... Perhaps that is why you have to make your own.

I want to knit these for my kitchen... I think they would give enough privacy but let enough sunshine in.

Thanks for the link. I have seen another pattern (from Knitpicks, I think) for lace curtains, but I like these so much better.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

TXbobbie said:


> they are beautiful. Our West Texas need for liners would spoil the effect.


Maybe a sheer liner to filter your West Texas sunlight? You would still see the pattern. Your plants would like it, too. :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I doubt that money would be saved by knitting curtains vs buying them.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

cakes said:


> not for us..........we must have level 4 blackout linings because of our terrible sunshine.


Wow! I had no idea. I learn so much from our diverse membership on KP...about crocheting but also about countries I've never visited.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I doubt that money would be saved by knitting curtains vs buying them.


I doubt that money would be saved by knitting ANYTHING vs. buying them.....


----------



## jenniferlouise (Aug 15, 2011)

These curtains are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous, great work.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Until you have lived in a area of our country where the sunshine is hot all year round, you would not understand the need for blackout shades or curtains.
I spent 2 years in AZ and the sun shining into your home is merciless! You need respite, and to cool your home.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Walmart has the curtains for room black out. My son needed some and he found them there.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

debra rochner said:


> Walmart has the curtains for room black out. My son needed some and he found them there.


Not all Walmarts have the same items. It depends on where they are and the climate, etc there.

I imagine you could get them on Walmarts on-line site.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > not for us..........we must have level 4 blackout linings because of our terrible sunshine.
> ...


I have venetian blinds on my windows, but in the bedrooms, I have quilts on the curtain rods. These keep out a lot of light at night. My husband has in his bedroom, a very dark queen size bedspread on the curtain rods. He calls this room his cave because it is so dark!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess I still don't get it. I've lived In very warm climates and always had only sheer curtains on my windows. My husband works in Texas and the house his boss just bought has floor to ceiling windows in his family room, kitchen and eating area and nothing covering them. The climate is warmer there and the view is beautiful. You won't go blind or anything from sunlight coming in through your windows, you DO know that!?!? Lol. 

I guess I just couldn't picture walking into a house with total light blocking coverings on the windows. How dark and depressing! So you have lamps on during the DAY TIME? Sorry but this sounds bizarre to me.... Can't even picture this... Like living in a cave!


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Check out this : http://tinyurl.com/bxzfs3g


----------------

LOVELY!! :XD: I had not thought to knit curtains. :|

I have seen them crocheted in thread, and over the years 
I have crocheted a "few" simply because I wanted the light to come in, but needed to cut the day time view from outside to inside.

I will have to see what I can find to knit for a curtain. :thumbup:


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I guess I still don't get it. I've lived In very warm climates and always had only sheer curtains on my windows. My husband works in Texas and the house his boss just bought has floor to ceiling windows in his family room, kitchen and eating area and nothing covering them. The climate is warmer there and the view is beautiful. You won't go blind or anything from sunlight coming in through your windows, you DO know that!?!? Lol.
> 
> I guess I just couldn't picture walking into a house with total light blocking coverings on the windows. How dark and depressing! So you have lamps on during the DAY TIME? Sorry but this sounds bizarre to me.... Can't even picture this... Like living in a cave!


------------------

I think most are mentioning bedroom curtains, not main house curtains, that is other than the side that gets hit with strong afternoon sun. So, not really whole house.

Possibly there is a street light outside the window, or there is also the possibility that someone is a day-sleeper, and these would be serious reasons for someone needing 'blackout' style curtains. For this, I can see the need.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> TXbobbie said:
> 
> 
> > they are beautiful. Our West Texas need for liners would spoil the effect.
> ...


I think so too.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You won't go blind or anything from sunlight coming in through your windows, you DO know that!?!? Lol.


Well, you could. You know UV rays accelerate the formation of cataracts, right?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I love these. I don't understand why you would want to keep the beautiful sunshine outside... unless it is for your bedroom and it was time to sleep... in that case... isn't it dark anyways? Are you saying that you use heavily lined curtains in EVERY room of your house? Don't you spend more money to turn lights on... sorry... I'm all confused. MY bedroom is on the second floor and I only have sheer curtains on those windows.
> 
> I haven't ever owned a pair of lined curtains. The only person I ever knew that HAD them was my Grandmother a long, long time ago. I don't think I have ever even seen them in the store.... Perhaps that is why you have to make your own.
> 
> ...


the sunshine down has to be kept away............people here get skin cancer from sunshine. My OH and I included. I cannt leave the house in summer withour eye protection spctacles.

the sun in summer is relentless.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Somehow I doubt this would be economical, considering the cost of yarn, plus time.



SwampCatNana said:


> Check out this : http://tinyurl.com/bxzfs3g


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Somehow I doubt this would be economical, considering the cost of yarn, plus time.



SwampCatNana said:


> Check out this : http://tinyurl.com/bxzfs3g


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, thanks, guys! I had to go buy the pattern. We live in the Pacific Northwest by Canada in a mountain valley. Between the near constant overcast sky and the mountain shadows, we don't WANT to filter out any sunlight! Our home is 100 yrs old, so these would be perfect.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I guess I still don't get it. I've lived In very warm climates and always had only sheer curtains on my windows. My husband works in Texas and the house his boss just bought has floor to ceiling windows in his family room, kitchen and eating area and nothing covering them. The climate is warmer there and the view is beautiful. You won't go blind or anything from sunlight coming in through your windows, you DO know that!?!? Lol.
> 
> I guess I just couldn't picture walking into a house with total light blocking coverings on the windows. How dark and depressing! So you have lamps on during the DAY TIME? Sorry but this sounds bizarre to me.... Can't even picture this... Like living in a cave!


you are on the wrong boat! LOL during Summer

we cover the windows which face the sun.....here the morning sun is OK... the North has very wide eaves to protect us but the West, the afternoon sun has to be kept out in the summer.............we also have outside sun blinds.

In summer I would not venture into the garden to hang out the laundry unless I am wearing sun glasses. Sun causes cataracts in the eyes........


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> TXbobbie said:
> 
> 
> > No we need more shade. I love your heart with cats on it. How many do you have. We are cat lovers. We have 2 house cats, 3 full time outsiders and 2 come and goers.
> ...


Your cats are beautiful! That tail is amazing. What breed is he?


----------

